# ILoud Micro rattling at certain frequencies.



## mybadmemory (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi!

I have a pair of iLoud Micros, where the left speaker rattles (for lack of a better word) at certain frequencies. The problem is worst around the note A3 and is only really audible while playing pianos and other similar sounds.

How usual is speaker rattle at certain frequencies with certain sounds? This one is kind of annoying since A3 with a piano patch is VERY common in the music i do. 

Anyone else experiencing rattle with the iLouds?


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 20, 2020)

I have exactly the same problem. Looks is something with the grid, I think. Did you find a way to fix it?


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 20, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I have exactly the same problem. Looks is something with the grid, I think. Did you find a way to fix it?



Interesting! At the same frequency as well? I can temporarily get it to go away by pinching / squeezing the entire speaker from the sides around the middle of the woofer grid so I suspect this one as well.

If there was an easy way to open them I would have just done that, to check for any loose screws or parts, but they seem to be glued together as I can’t find any convenient way of getting into them.


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 20, 2020)

A3 and Bb3 are the ones more affected, so yes, exactly the same. I am sure is something in the speaker that loosens and only react with certain frequencies. Ah, I have only the problem with the left speaker, the one that is powered. Same in your case?


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 20, 2020)

Yup. Only the left here too!


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 20, 2020)

Trying to think that this is good for me since it forces me away from always defaulting into A minor.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 30, 2020)

I had the same thing, returned them, and got another pair, which whilst they were better, still suffered a little.

If I remember correctly, it resonated only at Bb. It was more noticable on piano patches - in particular the Royal Grand on my Nord Electro 6 was a major offender. 

I only use them for hotel trips though, and they are pretty good otherwise - so I kept them.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 30, 2020)

Rattle or distortion?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 30, 2020)

Rattle.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 30, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a pair of iLoud Micros, where the left speaker rattles (for lack of a better word) at certain frequencies. The problem is worst around the note A3 and is only really audible while playing pianos and other similar sounds.
> 
> ...


Indeed these do. I call it wheezing  Lower frequencies are where it's most audible. There was a whole thread on GS about this when they 1st released and IK's responses were less than encouraging. They basically insist that the issue isn't common despite the thread being filled with people asking about it.









Gearspace.com - View Single Post - IK Multimedia announces iLoud Micro Monitor - the smallest studio reference monitor


Post 12279669 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



www.gearslutz.com


----------

